# University Lecturer's Pay in SA



## Britico

I live in the UK and applied for a university lecturing job in SA and have been short-listed for an interview. The thing is the university didn't state the expected wages in the job ad. It only states that remuneration is generous. Any one has any ideas how much I should expect per month/annum. I hold a PhD in the humanities and would be teaching humanities undergraduates and postgraduates. If I get it, it's going to be my first lecturing job post-PhD (although I taught undergraduate courses over the 4 years that I was pursuing my PhD). I am hoping the issue of wages would come up at the interview when I may be asked how much I'm willing to accept. I clearly do not want to undersell or oversell myself. So, how much should a PhD holder appointed to the post of university lectureship expect to earn in SA? Thanks. Brit.


----------



## Johanna

Salaries are usually personal issues.
Congratulations on obtaining a position.
What is your field of expertise in the humanities?

Is the post for a junior lecturer, lecturer or senior lecturer?

Professionally qualified people are paid more than others, so it depends on what your speciality is, etc.

Good luck!


----------



## Jamie-2011

Congratulations on your invitation for interview. First off, please don't think this is a walk-over; South African Universities are world class and they will offer the position to the best qualified candidate. It is already a plus that you are being invited for interview as an international applicant. I am almost certain you will get the job. I was recently offered a job at the University of Pretoria and the proposed salary was exactly what it would be in the UK (converted to pound sterling) for a similar position. They have a salary band and your negotiation, like everywhere else in the world, will determine where they start you on the band. You could argue for a higher start on the basis that they are trying to motivate you to come to SA. However, if they are not bulging, don't push it too much!

Pretoria was one of the best places I have ever been in my life. It is a beautiful city and the people are amazing. Please, don't let anything you read on this forum discourage you. Of course, it is possible that my experience there was just unique to me. But the people were just too genuine to have faked what I experienced. Mind you, I was there not for one week but 3 months! 

With salary though, you have to reckon with parting with approximately 45% of your gross pay as deductions every month. Well, you're from the UK and should be familiar with that kind of scenario.


----------



## Britico

Jamie-2011 said:


> Congratulations on your invitation for interview. First off, please don't think this is a walk-over; South African Universities are world class and they will offer the position to the best qualified candidate. It is already a plus that you are being invited for interview as an international applicant. I am almost certain you will get the job. I was recently offered a job at the University of Pretoria and the proposed salary was exactly what it would be in the UK (converted to pound sterling) for a similar position. They have a salary band and your negotiation, like everywhere else in the world, will determine where they start you on the band. You could argue for a higher start on the basis that they are trying to motivate you to come to SA. However, if they are not bulging, don't push it too much!
> 
> Pretoria was one of the best places I have ever been in my life. It is a beautiful city and the people are amazing. Please, don't let anything you read on this forum discourage you. Of course, it is possible that my experience there was just unique to me. But the people were just too genuine to have faked what I experienced. Mind you, I was there not for one week but 3 months!
> 
> With salary though, you have to reckon with parting with approximately 45% of your gross pay as deductions every month. Well, you're from the UK and should be familiar with that kind of scenario.



Thanks for the insightful response. I am preparing, as best as I can, for the interview and I'm not taking it lightly! I intend giving it the best shot possible. I am aware of the academic standards in SA, which is one of the reasons why I am seeking a position there. This said, the tone of your response seems to suggest that I demand a comparable pay with UK wages. If I get just that or a wage 1-2k short of what I would normally get in the UK, that should just be fine by me and then I can gradually progress from there.

The other thing is the security scare about SA. I've never been there. However, I'm determined to simply give it a go and see how it goes for the first couple of months. Thanks.


----------



## chrisc2615

Between R 30 000 and R 40 000 a month
Associate Professor R 60 000
Full Professor R 80 000

University of Cape Town


----------



## kukumfalme

Hey, could you please share any additional information you have gathered over the last few months? I am in the exact same position you were in back in April and I don't know what to expect. Please share the love


----------

